# 1913 Merkel



## filmonger (Aug 11, 2015)

According to Bohnams - https://www.bonhams.com/auctions/13243/lot/321/

1913 Flying Merkel V-Twin 
Engine no. 8001
'The Merkel' brand first appeared in Milwaukee Wisconsin in 1902 when Joseph Merkel set-up shop producing single cylinder motorcycles. Merkel was among the most innovative of the pioneer motorcycle companies. By 1905 Merkel had decided to engage in competition, and produced several racing machines. Merkel’s motorcycles were to set many performance standards during the emerging American racing scene. These machines and their riders enabled Merkel to develop a patented spring front fork that was to become the forerunner of the modern telescopic front fork. This fork became the instrument of choice on racing machines of other builders. Also developed was the monoshock rear suspension, a system used today on modern motorcycles. Merkel’s slogan became: “All roads are smooth to The Flying Merkel”. Merkel also used ball bearings as opposed to bronze bushings in the engine. In contrast to primitive atmospheric pressure intake valves, Merkel designed a cam-actuated mechanism. Merkel also pioneered a throttle-controlled engine oiler that long preceded Harley-Davidson’s and Indian’s use of such a device.

The company was purchased in 1909 by the Light Manufacturing Company, and was moved in its entirety to Pottstown Ohio, producing machines with the 'Merkel Light' and subsequently 'The Flying Merkel' names. Joseph Merkel began immediately experimenting with frame and suspension improvements, and new engine designs. A young test rider by the name of Malwin Jones rode one of Merkel’s creations. An inventive mechanic and racer, Jones set up the bike and defeated the reigning champion Erwin G (Cannonball) Baker in a ten mile race. The following season, Jones turned professional and won three of four races on a machine bearing 'The Flying Merkel' logo on the tank. Jones went on to become a national champion racer and helped Merkel achieve recognition among performance enthusiasts.

In 1911 the Miami Cycle Manufacturing Company purchased Merkel, and production was moved to Middletown, Ohio. The Miami Company, organized in 1895, was building bicycles and Motorcycles using names best known as Raycycle, and Miami. The Merkel acquisition gave Miami the high-end product that it needed to be regarded as a premiere manufacturer. The factory racing team by then expanded to include such names as LS Taylor, FE French, CF Pinneau, and W Wikel. In 1914 The flying Merkel won the National endurance run from Chicago to St Louis. Malwyn Jones then broke a world’s record on the Vanderbilt Course. When he returned to Middletown he was given a hero’s welcome.

Engineering innovation, high quality, and racing successes were not enough to sustain this progressive endeavor. The onset of war and, a contracting market, and increased competition caused production of The Flying Merkel to falter. The final Merkel machines were produced in 1917.

Recently discovered after seventy years of storage, this 1913 Flying Merkel retains the vast majority of its original orange finish, and is as correct and detailed a machine as you are likely to find. Still visible is the period New York State registration number hand lettered on the rear fender. The only replaced parts are tires and tubes, spark plugs, magneto wires and chains.

There are few original survivors of this scarce marque. This is a rare opportunity to acquire an original finish, high quality v-twin motorcycle in running condition, and that is eligible for touring in the pre-sixteen class.


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 11, 2015)

Great bike and article! Heres one I had first chance to buy back in the 80s for 27G, to bad I was poor at the time! Belonged to the Grandfather of my friends sister in law, this pic was taken shortly after his death, fresh out of the shed near Columbus, Ohio, and been in there for years....I forget the year but its all original just missing the key for the toolbox.


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 11, 2015)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## filmonger (Aug 15, 2015)

Wooow - that is nice!


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm sure there are cooler bikes than this out there, I just can't think of any right now.  I love everything about this thing.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 15, 2015)

Stunning machine, I would pay handsomely just to give it a run around the track!


----------



## Barto (Sep 9, 2015)

Wow!  Oh, and thank you for showing everyone this bike

Bart


----------



## bike (Mar 27, 2019)

I found the first bike here is a pic of it in the barn:


----------



## thehugheseum (Apr 7, 2019)

what a bike!


----------



## thehugheseum (Apr 12, 2019)

not many realize these "other merkels" are much rarer......and bright orange too


----------



## frankster41 (Apr 30, 2019)

A Merkel hoarder!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 30, 2019)

frankster41 said:


> A Merkel hoarder!!
> 
> View attachment 989625
> 
> ...


----------



## oldmtrcyc (May 30, 2019)

frankster41 said:


> A Merkel hoarder!!



Yes, John loved his Merkels!


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 10, 2022)

Great old thread. RIP Patric and John.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 19, 2022)

An old thread, but a truly amazing collection. Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 24, 2022)

oldmtrcyc said:


> View attachment 1555306
> 
> View attachment 1555305
> 
> View attachment 1555309View attachment 1555321



This one looks like the bike sold at either BJ or Mecum a few years ago for big money and looks bogus to me. V/r Shawn


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 24, 2022)

I don't know the history on the bike at all.  It does looks like the mecum bike.  It now is in a private collection.   I'd take though, even if it is a patina paint job!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 24, 2022)

oldmtrcyc said:


> I don't know the history on the bike at all.  It does looks like the mecum bike.  It now is in a private collection.   I'd take though, even if it is a patina paint job!



I'd call this a "patina creation" and the bike is not a Miami let alone a Flying Merkel. V/r Shawn


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 24, 2022)

Ahhh, you were talking about the bicycle, not the motorcycle!!!!  LOL


----------

